
The Passwordless Method - nbrempel
https://rempel.world/passwordless-method.html
======
Zekio
I should probably change to doing this, I almost always have to use the reset
password function anyway

~~~
nbrempel
I realized I was using the password reset functionality a lot which is how I
came up with this workflow.

------
spb
I spent all of yesterday making an extension for this, and now HN won't let me
post it as an article: [https://nilpass.com/](https://nilpass.com/)

------
gschier
This sounds great for sites that don't offer MFA. Might have to try it out

